

WebRTC video-conference API - caljer
http://developers.bistri.com/blog/

======
caljer
How to build a simple video chat application in a few steps? Here is how:
[https://api.developers.bistri.com/tutorial](https://api.developers.bistri.com/tutorial)

------
caljer
and check the fiddle:
[http://jsfiddle.net/bistri/DJjcB/#base](http://jsfiddle.net/bistri/DJjcB/#base)

